# Best Fishing Guides - St. Simons/Brunswick area?



## DEB922d (Feb 26, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good fishing guide around the St. Simons or Brunswick area?  A couple of dads looking to take our teenage boys on a redfish trip in April.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 26, 2017)

Call Scott Owens. Ask him when he starts to fish the beach at Cumberland. If it's then, sign up (he ain't cheap, but I've never really thought I wanted to use the cheapest guide out there (would much rather spend an extra $100 and have the time of my life)). 

Wife and I went with Scott 2 or 3 years ago on his first beach fishing trip of the year. Had an absolute blast (right up near the beach at a "wash through" - wife got tired of catching all those 18-20" trout (I didn't)). 

It was a full day of fishing (tried tripletail afterwards - saw several, but couldn't get a hook in them).

He indicated he spends a lot of time chasing redfish as well. 

That was the only time I've been with him, but it was mega-fun.


----------



## Dexterfish (Feb 27, 2017)

Scott Griffin is a great guy at Hickory Bluff Marina. He likes to fish off the beaten trail and knows some very good out of the way spots from Cumberland to SSI. He has helped me a great deal catching fish and learning salt water fishing inshore and reefs. His number is 912 230 2811. You can text or call him. He returns any messages.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 28, 2017)

x2 on Scott Griffin. Also Brian Leverette fishes out of Hickory as well and he is just as good. PM me if you have any questions


----------



## trippcasey (Feb 28, 2017)

Check out TJ Cheek too.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 28, 2017)

I can certainly recommend Capt. Scott Griffin also. Another great guide is Capt. Tim Cutting. Both of these guys are knowledgeable fishermen and very friendly. They know the water and techniques to consistently catch fish in the Coastal area.


----------



## skiff23 (Mar 1, 2017)

Scott Griffin and Brian Leverette are great. I have fished with Brain and had a blast ! Scott and Brian team up and Scott always shares knowledge and is there to help. Give one of the two a call for a great time.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 3, 2017)

T J Cheek Hickory Bluff Marina.


----------



## pic217 (Mar 3, 2017)

I agree with Scott Griffin and Brian Leverette, good people, and Hickory Bluff is a beautiful place to put in.


----------



## killswitch (Mar 3, 2017)

Can't go wrong with any of the above and that Hickory Bluff crowd!!


----------

